# hohm base, miboxer c4 or opus c3100 4 bay chargers?



## Beserker786 (4/9/18)

Hi Guys

I'm looking if anyone has stock of the above chargers locally? im looking for these types specifically because I want to use it to test my battery capacities as well.

thanks!

edit, added locally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (4/9/18)

Beserker786 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm looking if anyone has stock of the above chargers? im looking for these types specifically because I want to use it to test my battery capacities as well.
> 
> thanks!



https://www.racergadgets.co.za/products/1251802

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786 (4/9/18)

Hi Thanks!

I checked it, and they're online only, with delivery times 30-45 working days, so I presume they're an overseas company shipping to SA, with taxes and customs for the buyer etc. I may have not specified if they're available locally! ill update, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

